# just some questions... bit of a newbie!!



## Pickles1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi everyone

So at the moment my DH and i are waiting for our clinic referral from our GP.... we're still waiting for his SA results to come back (hopefully on Monday)

Feeling really anxious to find out the results.

If his little men are working fine... my gp said the clinic would really only be interested in seeing myself... which makes sense... but my questions is what would be the next stage for us??

I've had the day 5 and day 21 tests which showed i have very low progesterone. I had all STI checks.. they were all clear... i check with clear blue ov sticks as much as possible.... some months we get a smile and some months we don't.... i have a scatty aunt flo   

In 2008 i had an ectopic, but luckily didn't lose a tube... and they said all looked fine at the time, and it was just 'unlucky'....

We haven't used any protection for over 2 years now, we haven't stressed about it, and haven't always gone out of our way to make sure we are having fun at the right times etc... but it's got to the stage now where we feel something needs looking at. 

My gp mentioned a lap and dye?? Would they do this right away or is their other options they would use first??
I had a lap to remove ectopic and it was OK.. but quite a biggish procedure. So i was wondering if they did go straight in with that??

Any advice from you lovely people would be much appreciated..... maybe then I'll stop dreaming up ideas in my head of weird and wonderful procedures!!! lol


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey  im pretty new to all this aswell, iv only had one set of bloods done (either day 5 or 3) so im in pretty much the same boat as you, i got referred to my local gynaecologist unit who after a few short questions and a quick 'female examination' agreed to refer me and my dp to the fertility clinic, i have also been put onto the waiting list for tests. i dont know exactly how it will work for you as everyones case is different, but i have to go to my gp once a month for the next three months and get day 21 bloods done. the results of them will get sent to the fertility clinic for when i get my appointment through, when i was at the gynae she told me that on myself they will do two tests, one will be un ultrasound scan to check everything is alright, and if that comes back all clear they will do another test which i presume is the lap and dye test... she said something about putting some sort of saline into my body and using that to get a clearer image of my tubes to make sure there are no blockages that the ultrasound didnt pick up on. they also mentioned a third test, a laproscapy i think. where the put a little camera inside my belly button, but that option wasnt and wont be available for me. the waiting list in my area for these tests is 6 months at leats, so chances are u will get the same kind of appointment as me and then put onto another waiting list for your tests, although i hope not, i hope u get urs alot sooner! good luck and keep us posted xxxx


----------



## Pickles1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Temptress  

Thanks for your reply!!

yeah we sound pretty much in the same boat!!

I've had numerous bloods done at my GP... but have recently changed doctors as we moved so not sure what these guys will want me to do. just want my hubby's results to come back so we can move onto the next stage what ever that will be!!

Their not very informative are they  

We will get results back Monday so i will book appointment for myself on Thursday to see what the will do next!! All exciting times!! 

What's happening with you??


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey  atm nothing is happening for me, im just waiting on the 30th of this month to go and get my first 21 day bloods done, the first of 3, then have to wait another full cycle to get the 2nd done and again for the 3rd  so so much waiting ! my partner was told when i went to the gynecologist to send away a sample to one of the other hospitals in my area, then a few weeks later he has to supply a second sample, so really for the next couple of months im just waiting around, hopefully ill hear back from the fertility clinic soon  

since you have changed your gp i would suggest going to see them as soon as possible, they may want to re test u again. once your partners results come back ask about being referred to get further testing on yourself, unfortunately my gp is less than useless so i had to go on and on at them to refer me but the lady i spoke to when i did get referred was brilliant, she answered all my questions and put me at ease, hopefully the same will happen for you :d

let me know how you get on its great to have someone to talk to who is at the same stage as me  xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

( my pc is playing up so this may post a few times due to lots of clicking lol sorry if it does) hey  atm nothing is happening for me, im just waiting on the 30th of this month to go and get my first 21 day bloods done, the first of 3, then have to wait another full cycle to get the 2nd done and again for the 3rd  so so much waiting ! my partner was told when i went to the gynecologist to send away a sample to one of the other hospitals in my area, then a few weeks later he has to supply a second sample, so really for the next couple of months im just waiting around, hopefully ill hear back from the fertility clinic soon  

since you have changed your gp i would suggest going to see them as soon as possible, they may want to re test u again. once your partners results come back ask about being referred to get further testing on yourself, unfortunately my gp is less than useless so i had to go on and on at them to refer me but the lady i spoke to when i did get referred was brilliant, she answered all my questions and put me at ease, hopefully the same will happen for you :d

let me know how you get on its great to have someone to talk to who is at the same stage as me  xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey  atm nothing is happening for me, im just waiting on the 30th of this month to go and get my first 21 day bloods done, the first of 3, then have to wait another full cycle to get the 2nd done and again for the 3rd  so so much waiting ! my partner was told when i went to the gynecologist to send away a sample to one of the other hospitals in my area, then a few weeks later he has to supply a second sample, so really for the next couple of months im just waiting around, hopefully ill hear back from the fertility clinic soon  

since you have changed your gp i would suggest going to see them as soon as possible, they may want to re test u again. once your partners results come back ask about being referred to get further testing on yourself, unfortunately my gp is less than useless so i had to go on and on at them to refer me but the lady i spoke to when i did get referred was brilliant, she answered all my questions and put me at ease, hopefully the same will happen for you :d

let me know how you get on its great to have someone to talk to who is at the same stage as me  xxx


----------



## Pickles1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good morning!!

So my lovely man got his SA results back today!! And we have swimmers  

They said they are "normal".... so all good in that department.... phew.... another thing down...

I'm going to book an appointment to gho back and see me gp now thats done so we can hopefully get referred with out too much hassle. 

What kind of stuff can they give me if it's just my progesterone levels that are interferring with everything??

Much love

kate


----------



## Pickles1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi peeps

I had some tests done day 5 and day 21 to check my progesterone levels and they are really really low.... like a 2!!! 
So my gp said to get my DH sperm tested before they would refer us too a clinic for further investigations etc...

we got those results back today and pleased to say all is "normal" when it comes down to him!

So i'm going to book an appointment with my gp again asap to try and get the ball rolling with our referral!

But what can they do for low progesterone? I know they will check other things as well once there, but i feel a bit useless now i know it's my bodies fault  

thanks for listening

Kate 
x


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hi hun i didnt want to read without posting, im so happy to hear everything is ok with ur dh, and at the same time im vry sorry to hear aou ur results, unfortunatly this time i cant give ny info as my 1st of 3 21 day tests gets done on mon! but i really hope somone else can give u a bit of info and goodluck with everything else! i hope u get ur bfp soon!!

much love and baby dust ur way xxxx


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello ladies - I'm at a similar stage to you, I think. My blood tests were normal and DH's test results show that he is suprisingly fertile! He was quite pleased, I think! We went to see the specialist who was really nice and friendly, and straight away referred me for HSG and then possibly a laparoscopy (if I remember correctly - was a bit freaked out at the time). AF arrived today (she and I are enjoying a nice glass of wine together ) so I can phone up tomorrow to book appointment for HSG. Fingers crossed they have an appointment to spare. This is the NHS, after all! Though they've treated us pretty well so far. My GP has been fab, very efficient. I decided to change GP as I didn't get on with my old one - very glad I did! 
Good luck to you all x


----------



## Pickles1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Temptress!!

How did your blood tests go?? When do you get your results back?? Let me know when you get them!! Everything crossed for you!!!! 

Feeling much better this week... DH and i are having some practice time... on doctors orders of course   

So i went back to see my GP and he said he wants to re test me for day 21..... so that will be the 13th of Feb... once thats done with and we have resukts back he will refer me for a HSG to check for any blockages etc.
He didnt say what will happen after that, but at least there is progess!!  

Rockandrose, it's so nice to chat to girls in the same boat!!!   Your GP sounds great!! 

Did you get an appointment for your HSG??

That's what i think my GP said... first a hsg which is the ink X-ray?? Do you need to have the HSG while AF is here?? 

Much luck to you!! 
xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey hun, my blood test went great. the flobotimist at my gp surgery is fantastic, the results get sent straight to the fertility clinic i will be attending but because the wait is so long my gp added a note for a copy of the results to be sent to her, so i get those on monday  i think its fantastic how far u have came since ur last post and ur finally getting things moving, good luck with ur own tests and ur hsg test hope everything turns out ok, and ill let u knwo my results xxx


----------



## rockandrose (Aug 11, 2011)

Hiya Pickles
Yes the HSG is the dye injected through cervix extravaganza. Apparently you have to have it done within the first ten days of your cycle but not while you are bleeding, so you wait until AF arrives and then phone up to get an appointment. Mine's on Tuesday. Am glad we are moving forward but am not exactly looking forward to it...


----------



## Pickles1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey temptress!!

Hows things going??

So pleased your being looked after!

I'm going for my blood tests on Thursday now as it;'s suppossed to be taken 7 days after you've ov'd.... and ov'd on day 12 this month so i've told a porky... and i'm gonna rock up and have it done Thursday.... even though thats technically only day 19!!    

So we'll see what happens when i do it that way rather than their way!!!

he was going to test me on day 23 anyway as day 21 fell on a Saturday and their not open then... so surely going when i think is right wont make much difference!! lol

Have you got your results back yet?


xxx


----------



## chel0890 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi I wonder if anyone can give me some advice me and my partner have been trying to conceive for over a year and half his test have come back fine and all mine have had the blood tests from day 3 and day 21 I think it is, had swabs done and also ultrasound and the camera. Everything has come back fine and the doctor has now referred us to jessops hospital in sheffield., not sure what happens now how long before a letter arrives with appointment 1st app etc. Any info would be great thank you chelsea xx


----------

